# Eye Candy



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Found this cruising another site. Classic. 

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=661495


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a truly bonefishing flats boat......I like the shape of the hull.....nice and smooth classic one of kind boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

too wide

too heavy

gunnels too high

too much HP

Not old enough to have classic lines. If anything it still looks modern and was way ahead of its times.

Still a pretty boat though. I am sure the owner enjoys fishing from it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> too narrow wide
> 
> too light heavy
> 
> ...


U got that right!....lol


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, those old Challengers really stir up some old memories. If I coulda' found one of them when I decided to get the Mitchell project I would have bought one instead. They weren't built particularly well though, mostly due to the materials and methods of the time, so the renovation is usually from the stringers up. They are getting harder and harder to find these days. Very highly sought after by the nostalgia hack's like myself, but with lot's more disposable income and free time.  

Actually, I'm really surprised no one has splashed one yet, added viable splash rails and modernized the interior. Would make for a great re-issue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> Not old enough to have classic lines. If anything it still looks modern and was way ahead of its times.


I'm calling you on this one. Not as old as me but the lines are much more classic. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

The rest, I'll cut you some slack on. Bet you don't like 60's Mustangs either.


----------

